# Rocky Element - Knarzen



## Seal2001 (16. Mai 2011)

Moin Gemeinde, 

ich fahre ein Rocky Element 50 Bj. 2008 - ein paar Veränderungen wie Kurbel und Co. aber sonst Original. Bin mehr als zufrieden, doch leider begleitet mich jüngst ein nerviges Knarzen. Man könnte meinen, es kommt von der Sattelstüze - doch es ist völlig egal ob ich uf dem Sattel hock, oder aus dem Sattel gehe, das Knarzen kommt und geht. Im "Leerlauf", also auf einem gemütlichen Fahrradweg, ist das Knarzen weg - aber, wenn ich über nen Feldweg etwas schneller sause, ist es da. 

Bei schwierigerem Gelände, sprich wenn der Dämpfer arbeiten darf, ist kein Knarzen mehr zu spüren bzw. zu hören. 

Am Wochenende habe ich mich mal auf die Suche begeben - und dabei den Hinterbau auseinander genommen und musste mit erschrecken feststellen, dass die Hauptschraube vom Hinterbau (die Größte der Schrauben von oben) verklebt wurde. 

Ist die immer verklebt? Als ich diese dann geöffnet habe, kam genau der gleiche Knarzton beim Schrauben, sodass ich vermute, dass es daher rührt! 

Meine Frage: 

A) Habt ihr noch nen Tipp, woher das Knarzen kommen könnte. 

B) Wo kann ich diese Schrauben bekommen, denn die Alte sieht ein wenig verhunzt jetzt aus. 

C) Muss man die Schraube wieder reinkleben?? Oder reicht das gefühlvolle Anziehen der Schraube (welche Nm??). 


Dann noch ne Frage: 

Fahre die Fox RL (glabue 32) - gibt es für die einen Lenker Lockout zum nachrüsten? 


Dank und Gruß


Marcus


----------



## S.H. (16. Mai 2011)

Ich habe auch mal lange nach der Ursache für ein Knarzen gesucht.

Schlussendlich war es eine der beiden Schrauben, mit der der Dämpfer befestigt ist. Ausgebaut, gereinigt, gefettet und das Knarzen war weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seal2001 (16. Mai 2011)

S.H. schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal lange nach der Ursache für ein Knarzen gesucht.
> 
> Schlussendlich war es eine der beiden Schrauben, mit der der Dämpfer befestigt ist. Ausgebaut, gereinigt, gefettet und das Knarzen war weg.



Moin, 

genau das war auch mein Gedanke, daher habe ich das letztes Weekend auch gemacht! Leider konnte ich noch nicht testen, bei uns ist dann die Welt ein wenig untergegangen und ich bin dann doch für nen Test zu wasserscheu ;-) 

Aber, um meine obigen Fragen selbst zu beantworten, wem es hilft: 

Die Schrauben werden tatsächlich "verklebt" und zwar mit mittelfestem Loctite - so zumindest BIKEAction. Dort gibt es im Übrigen auch die Schrauben/Bolzen zu kaufen für schlappe 12,80 Euro, was ich für ne Schraube schon echt stolz finde. 

Hat wer noch nen alternativen Anbieter? 

Dank und Gruß

Marcus


----------



## RockyRider66 (18. Mai 2011)

Häng mal die Bowdenzüge aus.
Oft drücken sich die Lizze vom Schaltzug etwas durch und kratzen dann in der Endhülse.
Außerdem mal das Schaltauge demontieren & fetten.
Auch die Radachsen/ Schnellspanner fetten.

Hast du Industrie- oder Gleitlager?


----------



## Seal2001 (18. Mai 2011)

RockyRider66 schrieb:


> Häng mal die Bowdenzüge aus.
> Oft drücken sich die Lizze vom Schaltzug etwas durch und kratzen dann in der Endhülse.
> Außerdem mal das Schaltauge demontieren & fetten.
> Auch die Radachsen/ Schnellspanner fetten.
> ...



Moin, 
thx für den Schaltzugtip - welche ich gerne mal auf den Grund gehen werde. 

Das Schaltauge auch ne Idee - aber, dafür ist das Knarzen einfach zu weit "vorne". 

Was ich festgestellt habe, dass die Bremsleitung an den Befestigungen für Knarzen sorgen kann, durch Lenkbewegungen und dergleichen - aber, ein tropfen Öl und aus wars ... doch leider bei mir nicht - es knarzt nach wie vor! 


Ich habe, glaube ich, Gleitlager - aber worin besteht der Unterschied zwischen Gleit und Industrielager??

Gruß und Dank!

Marcus


----------



## _torsten_ (18. Mai 2011)

S.H. schrieb:


> Ich habe auch mal lange nach der Ursache für ein Knarzen gesucht.
> 
> Schlussendlich war es eine der beiden Schrauben, mit der der Dämpfer befestigt ist. Ausgebaut, gereinigt, gefettet und das Knarzen war weg.


Das tritt bei mir regelmäßig auf. Was immer man unter regelmäßig verstehen kann, also unabhängig von einem Zeitfenster. Ich denke, das ist abhängig von der Kilometerleistung und den entsprechenden Wetterverhältnissen. Aber das Ausbauen, Reinigen und Fetten hilft normalerweise. Es ist übrigens wieder ´dran.

@Seal2001, wenn du das schon gemacht haben solltest und es immer noch knarzt, dann versuche dich mal am Tretlager. Könnte auch eine Ursache sein.


----------



## Dome_2001 (18. Mai 2011)

An meinem Slayer knarzt auch ständig was. Ist echt nervig. Aber ich muss auch sagen, ich muss mal alles zerlegen und mal wieder richtig einfetten.

Bei mir waren es schon
- lockere Kettenblätter
- Pedale bei denen die Kugellager einfach tot waren
- der Hinterbau der mal wieder Fett benötigt
- die Dämpferaufnahme
- lockere Speichen
- die Sattelstütze (Nie wieder Race Face)
und zu guter letzt der Sattel der an der Halterung Schale zu Metall angebrochen war.
Das Tretlager habe ich noch nie Totbekommen

Aktuell kommt es aber wieder aus der Mitte vom Rahmen. Also alles zerlegen und einfetten und hoffen das dann Ruhe ist. Wird mich wieder einen NAchmittag kosten. Aber damit warte ich bis es regent


----------



## Dome_2001 (22. Mai 2011)

So, mein Knarzen ist seit gestern weg. Kompletten Hinterbau zerlegt und gereinigt. Zusätzlich alles mal wieder fit gemacht. Jetzt ist alles wieder gut und ich stelle fest, i love my bike!!


----------



## Seal2001 (23. Mai 2011)

Moin, 

jap, bei mir ist das Knarzen nun auch weg. Allerdings war es bei mir der Schaltzug bzw. die Hülle. Diese verläuft oberhalb vom Rahmen und ist mit einem Kabelbinder festgemacht - nur, dieser war viel zu fest festgezurrt, sodass die "Hülle" keinen Spielraum hatte und das verursachte Knarzen - klingt banal, aber ich konnte den Knarzton sodann stets nachahmen und siehe da, neuer Kabelbinder und ein wenig weniger Druck... tadaa... 

Aber, den  Hinterbau zu zerlegen war dennoch eine gute Idee, man glaubt gar nicht, wieviel Dreck zwischen Lager und dem Hinterbau sich ansammelt - alles mal an nem Nachmittag zu reinigen, ist sicherlich verkehrt und ich kann Dome_2001 nur zustimmen: War am Sonntag auf Tour und isch liebe es, mein Bike ;-) 

Noch was, der Tipp mit den lockeren Kettenblätter war nicht schlecht. Meine waren zwar nicht so locker, dass diese Spiel gehabt hätten - aber fest war was anderes!!

Danke für die tollen Tips. 

Fall gelöst ;-) 

Gruß
Marcus


----------

